# الكثير من



## pazzo

اخوتي الأعزاء

بعد السلام، أرجو أن تساعدوني من فضلكم في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال: "هل نقول جاء الكثير من النساء" أم "جاءت الكثير من النساء" وهل من قاعدة؟ 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## Jordan89

pazzo said:


> اخوتي الأعزاء
> 
> بعد السلام، أرجو أن تساعدوني من فضلكم في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال: "هل نقول جاء الكثير من النساء" أم "جاءت الكثير من النساء" وهل من قاعدة؟
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## Jordan89

جاء عندما يكون الفاعل مذكر
جاءت عندما يكون الفاعل مؤنث 
 في صيغتي المفرد و الجمع 

أمثلة:

جاء الكثير من الرجال
جاءت الكثير من المعلمات
جاء الكثير من الطلاب
جاءت الكثير من الطالبات


----------



## kamal zaki

الأصح أن تقول جاءني الكثير من الرجال؛ لأن الفاعل هنا مذكر وهو (الكثير)، وإذا كان الفاعل مذكر فيجب أن يكون الفعل أيضا مذكرا.


----------



## Jordan89

kamal zaki said:


> الأصح أن تقول جاءني الكثير من النساء؛ لأن الفاعل هنا مذكر وهو (الكثير)، وإذا كان الفاعل مذكر فيجب أن يكون الفعل أيضا مذكرا.



أعذرني و لكن "النساء" ليست مذكر

و جاءت الكثير من النساء لا تعني جاءتني الكثير من النساء

أرجو المعذرة و التصحيح إن لم أكن على حق و شكراً


----------



## barkoosh

أعتقد أن الوجهين صحيحان.‏
من المنطقي أن يكون الأصح هو "جاء الكثير من النساء" لأن الفاعل "الكثير" مذكر ولذا يُستحسن أن يكون الفعل مذكراً، وفي ذلك مراعاة للفظ. ولكن يجوز أن يراعى المعنى ويقال "جاءت الكثير من النساء".‏

ورد في القرآن: "وإن كان طائفة منكم"... حيث ذُكّر الفعل "كان" مراعاة للمعنى

هذا مجرد رأي، فلم أجد مرجعاً يناقش هذا الموضوع.‏


----------



## Jordan89

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومة


----------



## pazzo

أشكركم جميعا على ردودكم ومعلوماتكم القيمة


----------

